# Dla8



## Candeepaints (Apr 13, 2017)

anyone working out of wh dla8 Hawthorne? I just wanna know do they post blocks at night or wee hours of morning?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They post blocks all through the day. You could also find out yourself by fishing from early morning till very late at night.


----------



## Candeepaints (Apr 13, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> They post blocks all through the day. You could also find out yourself by fishing from early morning till very late at night.


Thanks!!!


----------

